

Git-dude: desktop notifications for git - bmaeser
https://github.com/sickill/git-dude

======
udp
At first I just thought this looked pretty cool, and then I realized the whole
thing is a _single bash script_.

Very elegantly done!

~~~
phalasz
I agree. It is very neatly done.

~~~
sickill
Thx guys! Simple and proven *nix tools for simple tasks.

------
scrrr
Nice. However I find 99,9% of notification popups, be it for email, instant
messaging or sth. like Dropbox completely superfluous, distracting and thus
bad for my productivity and general happiness. Same goes for every iPhone or
Android push notification. I just wonder if I'm in a small minority, because
everyone seems to like notifications..

~~~
bad_user
It depends on the amount of notifications you're getting -- on the project I
work on there are only 3 people working, including me, so I definitely find
this project useful as I do want to know when pushes to master happen.

------
acpmasquerade
Nice and innovative concept. But it works mainly in cases where there are
frequent commits with few branches and some considerable number of developers
working on the same project.

------
vvpan
I only wish it had a "talking paperclip" theme.

